

Shark Tank Recap – April 13 & a Second Chance Pitch - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/shark-tank-recap-april-13-chance-pitch

======
paulhauggis
I like the Shark Tank, but they mostly prey on desperate people. They want a
business that is already proven (no risk), from a desperate person (can't go
to the bank, pretty much have no options left), at a ridiculous valuation.

The guy that made and patented the clothes with wires is a perfect example. He
was making $10-12 million/year already and I think they low-balled him with an
offer that was much less than the current value and included a percentage of
the patents.

But, some people don't have any other options.

~~~
moses1400
Remember that it is a tv show - the pitch and presentation is MUCH longer than
what we see on tv. Also, I still wonder how many of the deals actually ever
close.

~~~
paulhauggis
You would think that. But I saw a posting from someone on Reddit (and I think
maybe HN) that was on Shark Tank and they said that it's pretty much exactly
what you see.

But you're right, even if they get a deal on the show, it doesn't necessarily
mean it will go through.

